# Feral cats



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

I'd say get a big bag of cheap cat food (these cats are likely getting a good portion of nutrients from mice and the like) and dump it into a giant bowl, but the coyotes throw a wrench into that... Maybe a bird-feeder-esque contraption? There's also specific feeders for cats to eat in and be safe from predators that look fairly easy to build: Feeding Station Options


----------



## bluegirl1997 (Aug 10, 2019)

That’s exactly what I was thinking! I have refitted a bird feeder to put in a tree. We will see how this works... the area they live in is so densely forested I could barely walk 2 feet into it especially with the snow hiding holes and fallen branches on the ground 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phoebe’sMom (Mar 15, 2020)

Maybe you could look into a TNR program concept, this website had a few ideas on helping feral cats!








 Feral Friends Network® Connect


Need help with outdoor cats? Our Feral Friends Network is a list of cat experts near you who can help with TNR and veterinary services. Connect now!




www.alleycat.org


----------



## bluegirl1997 (Aug 10, 2019)

Yeah that’s what the spca does if they do come out; the tnr program. There is usually a high demand here for barn cats if people can trap a cat or two and start feeding them in their barns.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

